# Scorpion eat centipede?



## StoneTalon56 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm wondering if I have jeopardized the life of my asian forest scorpion by throwing in a house centipede. I returned to my room and found many legs littering the tank and the scorp in the act of devouring the thing. At first I was pleased but a friend of mine has informed me that centipedes have venom. I pulled the remains out of his claws but he had already eaten half of it.

I am an arachnid newb at this point but I am hoping I am not also a complete and utter moron who has just endangered my beloved Beelzebob.

I'm not sure if this helps but the centipede looked like this:


----------



## Quixtar (Apr 11, 2009)

StoneTalon56 said:


> I'm wondering if I have jeopardized the life of my asian forest scorpion by throwing in a house centipede. I returned to my room and found many legs littering the tank and the scorp in the act of devouring the thing. At first I was pleased but a friend of mine has informed me that centipedes have venom. I pulled the remains out of his claws but he had already eaten half of it.
> 
> I am an arachnid newb at this point but I am hoping I am not also a complete and utter moron who has just endangered my beloved Beelzebob.
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps but the centipede looked like this:


Your scorpion is just fine. Scorpions do eat centipedes and vice versa in the wild. Your scutigerid is harmless compared to the scolopendrids that most frequently occur in their natural habitat. It is unlikely to do any damage to your heavily armored Heterometrus sp. The venom of a pede is of no concern when it is being eaten as it only works through direct injection via a bite. It is only when it is poisonous that there may be side effects, and there are no poisonous centipedes anyway - only millipedes.


----------



## StoneTalon56 (Apr 11, 2009)

sweet....thank you so much man cuz i was pretty worried there....i mean for the last hour he's sat there rubbing his claw between his "teeth" and i've never seen him do that so yeah.

woot!


----------



## dairy (Apr 11, 2009)

The critter you fed to your scorp might not have any poisons/toxins that may be harmful if ingested as a self defense mechanism, but it could easily be carrying different chemicals, parasites etc. that it's picked up along its way. Anything chemical that you've used in your house could be on something you find crawling on your floor. I don't know about you but I don't want to feed my scorps Febreeze, Raid, kitchen and bathroom cleaners etc. And parasites? Yuck! Exploders eating your scorp from the inside out...'Nuff said.

Captive bred prey carries the lowest risk of either, and is very cheap.


Edit




StoneTalon56 said:


> sweet....thank you so much man cuz i was pretty worried there....i mean for the last hour he's sat there rubbing his claw between his "teeth" and i've never seen him do that so yeah.
> 
> woot!


If it looks like he's chewing or eating his claws he's just cleaning himself. Gotta wash your hands after handling a gooey ball of 'pede


----------



## Michiel (Apr 13, 2009)

Damn these scutigerids are ugly


----------



## Vidaro (Apr 13, 2009)

Michiel said:


> Damn these scutigerids are ugly


i think there so weird looking there just cool


----------



## DireWolf0384 (May 6, 2009)

Insects and Arachnids eat each other all the time. As long as one is not stung by the other, they won't die by ingesting a venomous insect or spider.


----------

